
What Millennium Park's 'Cloud Gate' Looks Like from Inside - mzs
https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/what-millennium-park-cloud-gate-looks-like-from-inside-451341533.html
======
one2zero
I had no idea that this was called the "Cloud Gate"...just assumed it was
called "The Bean".

Let's talk about The Sears Tower and Comiskey Park now.

